# Shift Lag



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

The Auto Trans is a multi clutch, self learning/adjusting system. It seems to improve over a short period of time. Some have also mentioned that a slight lift at shift speeds things up. The lag seems less pronounced when shifting at lower RPMs too.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

As Elwood mentioned, the trans will adapt its operation as you and it spend more time together. It will never be an F1 car though .
It is slower when the trans is not up to temp as well.
Allegedly, the Trifecta tune you are eyeballing will help with this too.


----------



## Uns69 (Jan 30, 2011)

The manual mode shift lag seems to be normal. My Tiptronic VW did the same thing. Even though you shift it manually, it still shifts when it wants to.
As far as the auto in general. Even though shift quality did improve over time (1,500 miles) The shifting in slow, stop and go traffic still leaves alot to be desired. The trans never seems to know what to do. My only problem with this car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Uns69 said:


> The manual mode shift lag seems to be normal. My Tiptronic VW did the same thing. Even though you shift it manually, it still shifts when it wants to.
> As far as the auto in general. Even though shift quality did improve over time (1,500 miles) The shifting in slow, stop and go traffic still leaves alot to be desired. The trans never seems to know what to do. My only problem with this car.


...if it's not what you expect, let GM know what you do expect and _maybe_ they'll *do* something about it. If you do nothing, it's a _guarantee_ that "nothing" will occur.


----------

